# Tu manques à mon cœur, mon amour



## frazhall

Bonjour à tous , J'aurais souhaité obtenir une traduction de la phrase suivante
""- Tu me manques " 
ou 
"-Tu manques à mon coeur mon amour " 
la formulation de la phrase etant la meme et ne maitrisant pas terriblement bien le verbe manquer 
J'en appelle à votre aide
Merci d'avance 
Frazhall


----------



## Fooler

Salut frazhall et bienvenu(e)

Les règles imposent une tentative de ta part.


----------



## frazhall

Merci pour la bienvenue , j'aurais dit bienvenu pour moi  
Dans mon esprit j'aurais formulé ca sous la tournure suivante :
Manchi al mio cuore mio amore
et 
Mi Manchi mio amore 
Mais je ne suis sur de rien et je ne m'avance pas 
Merci


----------



## Fooler

Mi manchi, amore mio

ou bien aussi mais rarement utilisée

Manchi al mio cuore


Pas de quoi


----------



## frazhall

Mercii c'est gentil vous repondez vite au moins


----------



## ceciline

Buongiorno!
La mia proposta di traduzione in italiano, non proprio alla lettera ma come espressivita' della frase, sarebbe: "Mi manchi tanto, caro(a)!"


----------

